
Show HN: https://Miwiti.com deployable side projects - edcr
Hi,<p>I have set up this service to help people, HN people :) start side projects.<p>The idea is that whenever we start a new project we need to:<p>- Register a domain
- Setup email
- Setup cloud flare
- Setup google analytics
- Create a deployment pipeline
- Deploy somewhere
- Configure DNS to support all this<p>Whenever I do this I spend at least 3-4 hours doing this on a project that might not go live and where I would much rather be hacking on something rather than waiting for cloud flare to find the nameserver changes!<p>So you pay a one time small fee plus the cost of the domain and we set all this up for you so you can check your code in and have it deploy.<p>To get started it is pretty manual but will automate it completely in time once I know what the top 2 or 3 deployment scenarios are.<p>Any feedback is great fully received :)<p>HTTPS:&#x2F;&#x2F;Miwiti.com &quot;A bootstrapper for side projects&quot;<p>Ed
======
teddyuk
How will you setup the deployment pipeline?

~~~
edcr
Hey :)

It depends on your deployment options.

If for example it is .net code to azure websites then probably vsts is a good
option.

If you want to deploy code to an aws vm then I'll setup a Jenkins instance for
you.

When you sign up I'll go through the options and figure out what is best for
your particular use case.

In time I will offer a few options you can choose from.

Ed

------
ed_cr
[https://Miwiti.com](https://Miwiti.com) \- clickable link

